# This has probably be done before...



## ErinCooley (Nov 23, 2008)

so don't hang me Kev.....

Did you start out on a 911 ambulance or a transport ambulance... or something else, I guess.

I was very lucky to find a 911 job fresh out of school.  We do our fair share of BLS, interfacility tranfers, but we are mainly a 911 provider.


----------



## silvercat354726 (Nov 23, 2008)

I started out with my volley squad.  I work for a company that I started out doing BLS tranfsfers and I am currently working an ALS rig for the company.


----------



## MMiz (Nov 23, 2008)

I started out on a BLS transport ambulance that would post in a 911 coverage area that acted as an extra set of hands/quick response on 911 calls.  It was a great mix between action and down time.


----------



## KEVD18 (Nov 23, 2008)

ErinCooley said:


> so don't hang me Kev.....



i don't care anymore. i give up. I've been beaten.


----------



## Hastings (Nov 23, 2008)

My first job in EMS was as a Paramedic on a 911 private service.


----------



## Hal9000 (Nov 23, 2008)

*911 and interfacility*

Being new here, it's nice to see relaxed, friendly threads, and this is one of them.  Glad I don't have to drag up an old thread.  

I started out doing 911 and interfacility transports.  It's a rewarding job and one I'd like to always learn about and from.


----------



## medicdan (Nov 23, 2008)

Started out atypically. 
Began riding along and getting a sense of the business riding along with a rural fire department, then off to Israel to volunteer (work) for the national ambulance service (an arm of the International Red Cross) on high call volume 911 BLS and ALS, then back home (to the Boston Area) to do mostly BLS transport (dialysis and discharge) for a private. Now part time at the private and volunteering for the campus EMS at my university.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Nov 23, 2008)

911 Hospital based service. We had work in the ER between calls for at 16/24 hour shift. 

R/r 911


----------



## MMiz (Nov 23, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> 911 Hospital based service. We had work in the ER between calls for at 16/24 hour shift.
> 
> R/r 911


Really?  Is that a good thing?


----------



## Onceamedic (Nov 23, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> 911 Hospital based service. We had work in the ER between calls for at 16/24 hour shift.
> 
> R/r 911



ditto...  and the RNs in the ED would get royally pissed if we didn't immediately start doing what needed doing in the ED after we cleared a run.  They didn't care if we were 3 reports behind.  I hated it....


----------



## Sapphyre (Nov 23, 2008)

I did a few weeks of interfacility before getting on a 911 shift.  The interfacility was a temporary shift only, while I waited through a couple rounds of mini bids.


----------



## fortsmithman (Nov 23, 2008)

I started out with and still with the town's ambulance service.  By the way here in the Northwest Territories we do not have 911 service.  But in the Yukon territory they do have 911 service funny since the NWT both have the same phone company.


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Nov 24, 2008)

I started out at a 911 service and am still here we do some interfacility transfers to specailists hospitals that are 30min to 4 hrs away.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 24, 2008)

Started out with a company that does interfacility in an area where the nursing homes don't understand the concept of "non-emergent."


----------



## johnrsemt (Nov 24, 2008)

Started out with a Volunteer Fire Department; that had EMS only .   they then went combination, with FT and PT people;  and about that time started at a Private Service;   
stayed with them for 8 years,  and the fire dept for 10 years;

  then moved to Utah,  now a civilian medic for the Dept of Army   on an army base


----------



## Jaybro713 (Nov 24, 2008)

I just started in may and I work for a local on-call department doing 911 only.  I enjoy it very much and will eventually move on to other full time jobs once i'm out of school.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Nov 26, 2008)

Started in a Paid/Call fire department for 3 years prior to the military, then 14 years in Air Force Fire Protection. While in the USAF, I was a member of several volunteer rescue squads and fire departments in my off duty time. Spent my last few years doing other stuff for the Air Force, but still kept my position as a volunteer firefighter. Went right back into ARFF after I retired, then began doing part time work with a critical care transport/convalescent service. I picked up my Intermediate last year, said goodbye to the convalescent service and now work part time with a local county EMS service when I'm not at the firehouse.


----------



## SpudCrushr (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm 17. Got my certification ( EMT-B ) at 16, and I've been a medic on a search and rescue team since 14.


----------



## Buzz (Nov 27, 2008)

Private service... We have a 911 coverage contract with one city around here, axillary support for a few local FDs, and have the transport (emergent and non-emergent) contracts for many of the nursing homes around here as well. 

Good mix of everything. I wish we got to do residence calls more often though.


----------



## EMT007 (Nov 27, 2008)

My one and only job has been on a BLS 911-only rig. Happy to say I've never done an IFT


----------



## ptemt (Nov 27, 2008)

As an EMT I worked for a private service with some 911.  As a paramedic straight to 911 only.


----------



## karaya (Nov 27, 2008)

Firefighter / EMT then to a private while going to paramedic school and finally to a county wide public 911 EMS provider.  No longer working as a medic, I now chase ambulances for a living.


----------



## emtashleyb (Dec 1, 2008)

started out volly still volly until we go back to baltimore in 8 months (YES baltimore stupidity is much better than onslow county lol) Im applying for a paid transport doing the paramedicclass then applying for baltimore city fd. Im getting my firefighter 1 and rescue tech taken care of while here in nc


----------



## jochi1543 (Dec 1, 2008)

We do a lot of IFTs just because we are in the middle of nowhere with severe staff shortages at the hospital and no OR. So if someone's not doing well, guess who gets to slide on ice through the prairie to take them to a better-equipped hospital.h34r:


----------

